# nice pics - addicted to the camera



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang camera is addicting!
After three moves I found the fish.
More bass than gills, odd.
Ended up with 6 bass, lost a few more, and five big gills.
All released, 'cause the wife keeps the freezer loaded with perch.
This is the second week that *the bite shut down at the magic hour (@4:30-5:00)*.
Small Streetsboro pond with _no other tracks_.
Nice, but makes shanty pulling a real drag.
A few times, there were_ at least ten bass on the screen at one time_.
Anyhow, enjoy the pics-


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

it look nice.
whot is the setup,how much it cost? and whot is battery life?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice setup wondering on cost also and what was used to makec it


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

funny i've seen that Haier brand name on low budget walmart kitchen appliances, coffee makers blenders toasters but never on an underwater camera!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Lol! Started out as a SeaView Offshore camera system the wife got me.
Well the camera was pretty big, you could run it behind a downrigger.
Ended up crashing the original TV for it, so I ended up buying the cheapie flatscreen
on E-bay for @$30. I then monkeyed with the camera, and trimmed it down to ice
fishing size. Picked up a 7 aH 12 volt battery from W.W. Grainger this year, the tandem lantern batteries weren't lasting too long. Now it seems to be able to run for
*days* instead of hours.
Had to do a little of my own wiring.
All housed in a little box I made, velcroed to TV to the lid. Flip open box and away you go. If fish aren't playing, I can even watch TV on it, although I've never done that. Too busy staring at the fish.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

That's awesome!!! I got the aquaview for Christmas and love it. I spend more time watching the fish than catching em though. Ha ha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

this is just pure talent and genius work.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

They are an addicting thing!! If I'm on the ice my camera is with me! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a pic of my semi-home-made unit.
Gonna downsize the box though, with the smaller battery I don't need so much space, I'd really like to be able hang the TV up in the shanty.


----------

